# Crashed



## phr0zen (Nov 24, 2008)

At what point do we come to the conclusion that the economy has crashed? What if the stock market was below 5,000? Would that be it?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

we already look at it as crashing. Slowly and painfully mind you ... but looking at it from our perspective means no huge letdown when it has finished crashing


----------



## omega (Nov 10, 2008)

*The Depression II Crash*

The economy has already crashed. Just look at the debt levels at all areas, Federal, State, County, City and at the individual level. That cannot be paid back, than what happens?


----------



## noodle (Nov 25, 2008)

So all of this preparedness stuff is actually going to be necessary?


----------



## Bearman405 (Oct 9, 2008)

noodle said:


> So all of this preparedness stuff is actually going to be necessary?


Coming soon to a McDonalds near you............


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

Define "crash" -- what does a crash mean differently than a recession? Or depression? Or a bubble bursting (like, the housing market / lending market) ? What's the fear? Is it just that "crash" sounds scary? Or "recession" sounds scary? Or are there specific things you're worried about?

Maybe this is a great opportunity, too. Housing prices low, interest rates low. Mutual funds/stocks low. Time to buy and get a nice fat nest egg out of it later.

What "preparedness stuff" do you think is necessary here? The guns and ammo?!?!?!? The years supply of canned goods?!?!? The camouflaged cement bunker in the wilderness with the ma-deuces on the perimeter?!?!?!

Or ... 

Wise, diversified, risk tolerant investments? And maybe a simpler lifestyle with minimal debt, living well within your means? And savings enough to get you through jobless times?

Michael


----------

